
Wikipedia bans Daily Mail as 'unreliable' source - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/08/wikipedia-bans-daily-mail-as-unreliable-source-for-website?CMP=twt_a-media_b-gdnmedia
======
DanBC
All UK newspapers are pretty bad, especially the tabloids. But the Daily
Fucking Mail is really bad.

[http://www.newstatesman.com/media/2013/12/man-who-hates-
libe...](http://www.newstatesman.com/media/2013/12/man-who-hates-liberal-
britain)

> In the files of the Press Complaints Commission, you will find records of
> 687 complaints against the Mail which led either to a PCC adjudication or to
> a resolution negotiated, at least partially, after the PCC’s intervention.
> The number far exceeds that for any other British newspaper: the files show
> 394 complaints against the Sun, 221 against the Daily Telegraph, 115 against
> the Guardian. The complaints will serve as a charge sheet against the Mail
> and its editor.

> This year, the Mail reported that disabled people are exempt from the
> bedroom tax; that asylum-seekers had “targeted” Scotland; that disabled
> babies were being euthanised under the Liverpool Care Pathway; that a Kenyan
> asylum-seeker had committed murders in his home country; that 878,000
> recipients of Employment Support Allowance had stopped claiming “rather than
> face a fresh medical”; that a Portsmouth primary school had denied pupils
> water on the hottest day of the year because it was Ramadan; that wolves
> would soon return to Britain; that nearly half the electricity produced by
> windfarms was discarded. All these reports were false.

Also, Why the Daily Mail is Evil (about the "all grown up" creepy as fck stuff
the DM does):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9dqNTTdYKY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9dqNTTdYKY)

~~~
The_suffocated
I think The Guardian and FT are not bad at all. I don't intend to start an
argument, but I'm curious to know which newspapers (in other countries) in
your opinion are good.

~~~
DanBC
Fair enough, the FT is good and there's lots to like about the Guardian too.

------
al452
Those of us in the UK have always known the Daily Mail is about as reliable as
any other rubbish tabloid, i.e. not at all. It's always seemed strange that it
has a much higher reputation in other countries. Hopefully that will change.

~~~
nailer
Didn't the mail break the MP expenses scandal?

~~~
desas
No that was the daily telegraph

------
dkonofalski
In other news, water is wet, the sun came up this morning, and here's that one
secret that doctors don't want you to know... /facepalm

------
tomohawk
Complete with a link to buzzfeed.

~~~
ryankennedyio
Buzzfeed does some surprisingly impressive investigative journalism:

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/markschoofs/21-explosive-
investigat...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/markschoofs/21-explosive-
investigations-we-published-in-2016?utm_term=.tbbqlbOwpe#.tvB1dW5MYG)

The Tennis Racket was one of my favourite reads of the year.

(of course, it still has a clickbait headline)

~~~
tomohawk
Even a broken clock is right once in a while

